# Sticky paint...



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone else find this complete soul destroying!?!?

I mean it shouldn’t be… just another thing to work with… change your machine, maybe polish and pads too… but essential just get on with it…

Why then, does it leave me completely demoralised!??!

That is 2 cars in as many weeks and I’m already worried about my next car having it in a few weeks, as it’s a biggy! (mates new to him Audi RS6)

Anyone else get like this, or am I just making a mountain out of a mole hill!??!?!

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No not just you, I hate it, seems like everything I buy has it lately too.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

what polishes you using cuey?

I normally find even "sticky" paint is fine on the rotary, I switch to 3m pads and polish, at low speeds. mix a bit of ultrafina in with the fast cut..
never had one that I've had to switch to the DA to correct.. infact I've only ever corrected one full car with a DA lol.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Cuey, I totally understand where youve been, it is sole destroying and made me question my sanity. I even thought about selling up all my gear as I hurt my already dodgy back several times.

Unfortunately all and every 5.5 inch pad/polish combination I tried made zero difference, I even tried switching to a 3401, that didnt help. For all compounding I had to go with Megs MF system, correction was done with a DA and only jewelling with nigh on zero pressure and enough polish to bath in made using a megs 4 inch black and serious performance 80mm red finishing pads workable on a rotary. Even Hex Logic / PP Hexo ring and my favorite DD Uber spot pads had my rotary bucking all over the show  

Fingers crossed the next project will be more forgiving 

Perhaps before you buy next ask if you can have five minutes with your rotary and your favorite pad polish combination just to make sure  

Keep fighting the good fight my friend :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Man up! some of us (and by that i mean me ) have been moaning about sticky paint for years! :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> what polishes you using cuey?
> 
> I normally find even "sticky" paint is fine on the rotary, I switch to 3m pads and polish, at low speeds. mix a bit of ultrafina in with the fast cut..
> never had one that I've had to switch to the DA to correct.. infact I've only ever corrected one full car with a DA lol.


I would suggest you haven't had a "proper" sticky painted car then, as some are just impossible to finish down 100% perfect no matter what you do.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I've had some that need the DA to finish down properly, just never had any that needed the DA to correct it..
maybe I haven't had any "proper" sticky painted cars.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll do the main correction work with the rotary on sticky paints if it's bad and then finish with DA but generally speaking these paints are never overly hard so sometimes correcting with the DA is considerably quicker if the defects are anything less than horrific.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> what polishes you using cuey?
> 
> I normally find even "sticky" paint is fine on the rotary, I switch to 3m pads and polish, at low speeds. mix a bit of ultrafina in with the fast cut..
> never had one that I've had to switch to the DA to correct.. infact I've only ever corrected one full car with a DA lol.


:lol: using 3M polish, pads and rotary!!! :lol:

it was a nightmare....

glad I am not alone though...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ahhh...theres your problem..... your not using a festool


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

As a home detailer, I have only ever used a rotary on sticky paint, the first at the training course at Maxolen and then on my Jag paint. I was really not impressed to find my Jag was sticky as heck and was glad I ran out of time just doing my bonnet and two front wings.

I am considering getting my DAS 6 Pro out for the rest of the car, should I get around to the wet sanding on the drivers side. But as not original paint it may work nicely on that stuff


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Both my cars are majorly sticky (WR1 and Civic Type R) - you'd have thought I'd be able to pick them better


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ :lol:

so do you just change to a DA and get on with it Clark!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## type-r-gaz (Apr 12, 2012)

sorry for the complete noob question, but can somebody explain this sticky paint? i've got a civic type r that could do with some correction work, but now worried about this. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The only way I've found to explain it to swmbo who is less than slightly interested was to call it grabby (her words not mine), as in it feels like the polisher is being grabbed by the paint.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Man up! some of us (and by that i mean me ) have been moaning about sticky paint for years! :lol:


Yep!!!:lol:

5 Porsches back to back last month for me, say no more.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> The only way I've found to explain it to swmbo who is less than slightly interested was to call it grabby (her words not mine), as in it feels like the polisher is being grabbed by the paint.


Sheepskin pads help combat the immediate heat build up associated with sticky paint.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

I find that megs 105 and 205 work better on sticky paints,im working on a new bentley Brookland and its a bit sticky but not as bad as say a Honda or Range Rover,still a pain to work on


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

My Honda = nightmare! Even Menzerna 85rd gums and balls up on it!

My next combo to try on it...... Petrol and a match! :lol:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> Both my cars are majorly sticky (WR1 and Civic Type R) - you'd have thought I'd be able to pick them better


What pad and polish combo do you use on the type R Clark?

Any speed higher than 1200 rpm with 203 on a LC light cut pad and its squealing like mad!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

paranoid73 said:


> What pad and polish combo do you use on the type R Clark?
> 
> Any speed higher than 1200 rpm with 203 on a LC light cut pad and its squealing like mad!


Swap to DA mate,much less hassle when working on sticky paint. Something like Megs 205 works well on the Type R's


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> Swap to DA mate,much less hassle when working on sticky paint. Something like Megs 205 works well on the Type R's


Thanks, what is causing the squealing though?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

A combination of heat build up of the pad and the lubricants in the polish instantly drying up - a drop of mineral oil works very well if you really want to persist with the rotary but I've been using DA on sticky paints for a good few years now as it's much less hassle


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

^^^^this^^^^

Cant really be doing with the hassle so out comes the DA....


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

I do agree with you both on using a DA, the only reason I need to persist with a rotary is because of too many wrist injury's through snow & skateboarding I struggle to hold on to a DA after a hour due to the vibrations.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

anti vibration gloves should do the trick mate....


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Yep!!!:lol:
> 
> 5 Porsches back to back last month for me, say no more.


Bless ya bud ..



Black Magic Detail said:


> I find that megs 105 and 205 work better on sticky paints,im working on a new bentley Brookland and its a bit sticky but not as bad as say a Honda or Range Rover,still a pain to work on


205 does work on sticky for me too, I like the oiliness..



Clark @ PB said:


> Swap to DA mate,much less hassle when working on sticky paint. Something like Megs 205 works well on the Type R's


Agreed :thumb:



Clark @ PB said:


> A combination of heat build up of the pad and the lubricants in the polish instantly drying up - a drop of mineral oil works very well if you really want to persist with the rotary but I've been using DA on sticky paints for a good few years now as it's much less hassle


As above ..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Gleammachine said:


> Yep!!!:lol:
> 
> 5 Porsches back to back last month for me, say no more.


I've never found porsche to be very sticky...

Done 5 back to back enhancements on 911's in a week nevermind a month :lol:
porsche count for this year is somewhere between 40-50 iirc..
3m and gtechniq I've never had an issue with porsche.

scholl s17.. had a few issues with it drying up to quick, but that wasn't just the porsche.. that was partly the polish aswell as it seems to do that everytime I try it.. (don't use it now, don't like it.. s3 gold is the only scholl in my collection now... had 3 new pads detach from the velcro in the washing machine at 40c... only pads to do this out of all I've used.. my 3m ones have been through probably 15 times and still like new.. scholl died after 1 wash, cheap quality imo)


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> I've never found porsche to be very sticky...
> 
> Done 5 back to back enhancements on 911's in a week nevermind a month :lol:
> porsche count for this year is somewhere between 40-50 iirc..
> 3m and gtechniq I've never had an issue with porsche.


Sounds like you need to be signing up as a DW Supporter from those figures then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Sounds like you *need* to be signing up as a DW Supporter from those figures then!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why's that Nick?


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

I with Craig on this one P1 + rotary = no problem with sticky paint 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

type-r-gaz said:


> sorry for the complete noob question, but can somebody explain this sticky paint? i've got a civic type r that could do with some correction work, but now worried about this.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Soft or Sticky clear coat

Some paints (isocyanate free paint formula, a clear coat with low heat and abrasion resistance, paint that has not sufficiently outgased or has insufficient hardeners, hence 'soft') this type of paint heats up very quickly causing the polish surface lubrication to dry out, which causes an increase in surface resistance, the pad feels like its dragging and can skip, as the polish abrasives stick to the paint 

Correction - use a firm pad that has little surface resistance, a LC Purple Foamed Wool and Menzerna PO 203S or PO 106 FF polish with very light surface pressure. You could also add more surface lubrication (Gloss- it Pad Prime) alternatively apply polish with a PC orbital polisher #4-5.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Why's that Nick?


40-50 Porsches done this year......that doesnt sound like a hobby to me!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

If you haven't had a Porsche with sticky paint then you've been extremely lucky.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Sounds like you need to be signing up as a DW Supporter from those figures then!





nick_mcuk said:


> 40-50 Porsches done this year......that doesnt sound like a hobby to me!


I thought Craig works for one of the supporters and manufacturers on here 

he just doesn't talk about it much, or try and put his work in the showcase...

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> If you haven't had a Porsche with sticky paint then you've been extremely lucky.


well I've had 3 that were more sticky than normal but this was caused by bad respray's... factory paint isn't very sticky imo, maybe its the way I work.

I've always found keeping the rpm's lower than normal stops the heat build up and therfor counteract's the sticky paint issue on all but the badly painted(or normally badly cured) paint jobs.

p1 is good for keeping heat build up down aswell.

Nick, I'm not advertising here just giving my advice into a conversation but if you feel I am then feel free to delete the post.

Unless I should do what others do and post them in the showroom saying its my friends car... he owns 23 different ones that will be posted in the next 3 months.... but this is just a hobby... :lol:


----------

